
Apple‘s insularity is a problem for AppleTV - baxtr
https://daringfireball.net/2017/09/cultural_insularity_and_apple_tv
======
taloft
And the remote sucks. The buttons are centered vertically, leaving equal empty
space above and below. So I end up holding tne remote upside down half the
time while my brain is trying to work out whether it is upside down and how
that would affect the button placement relative to my fingers.

